# Cheri's creatures



## luna (Jun 20, 2007)

My _H. lividum_ "cobalt blue" on the day it moved into its new home.  Purchase 1-8-07 from 8 legs plus at White Plains, NY.







_H. lividum_ "cobalt blue"  You can see the pre-started burrow in this picture.








_H. lividum_ "cobalt blue"  home from the front.







My _H. lividum _"cobalt blue"  on 6-19-07.  The pre-started burrow has been totally redesigned to the spider's decorating taste.  I love seeing these legs most mornings...







The pet hole - looking down the burrow.







The side of the tank showing the plexiglass wall glued in the opening - with screen open.







My _H. lividum_ "cobalt blue" home from the side where you can see the burrow.  If you look closely you see two curious cats in the background.  They normally do not get to see the spiders so they were rather interested.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

I love the enclosure, and gorgeous T as well. HOws that moss doing, is it easy to care for?


----------



## luna (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks... I managed to get the pictures here all by myself.  Last time I needed a photo I believe you had to post it for me!  

The moss is fine... It isn't thriving as I'd like it to; much drier than the moss would like but the spider seems to enjoy it.  She pulled most of it to the collar of the burrow. The stuff towards the back that has total contact with the dirt and stays moister is much greener and actually grows.  I know just the mention of the word is enough to raise major concerns but when I first put it in I noticed 2 nematodes in the moss. I killed one...never got the other.  Had the same issue in my dart frog tank at the same time. (Their tank is full of moss.) Never became a problem.  Frogs, spiders, and moss are all still with me. Everyone seems healthy.  6 months later no signs of any other little white worms.  Tiniest bits of mold but I picked as much of that out as I could and it ran its course... also not a problem.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

OH yeah! haha, good job!

Oh cool, yeah I really want to try moss in some of my more tropical T tanks. I think I'll give it a go, but where to get some. Do you know anyone that sells any or did you find your outside?

Maybe the worms you saw were just larva and not actually nematodes?


----------



## AlainL (Jun 20, 2007)

luna said:


> My _H. lividum_ "cobalt blue" on the day it moved into its new home.  Purchase 1-8-07 from 8 legs plus at White Plains, NY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful enclosure:clap: 
Keep on posting


----------



## luna (Jul 21, 2007)

*Chromatopelma cyanopubescens "Greenbottle Blue"-*

I have two unsexed Chromatopelma cyanopubescens "Greenbottle Blue" from the same sac- but I think this one may be male; totally orange abdomen (quicker development?) and is much thinner... just a feeling... hopefully next molt will confirm. 












I think this one may be female; still has sling pattern on abdomen and is much rounder.












I like the contrast of their bright colors against all the white web.  They are such pretty little beasts.

Cheri


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pics and setups!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 22, 2007)

nice pics.im pretty sure i met u at the whitepalins show once


----------



## luna (Jul 22, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Nice pics and setups!


Thank you!  Just a jar full of web.  Was looking at their "baby pictures" yesterday; you could still see flower pot hides and water dishes... all gone now.



syndicate said:


> nice pics.im pretty sure i met u at the whitepalins show once



I think so too... you offered words of encouragment when I was considering my first pokie... that little one is growing like crazy!  I think it will even be getting a new home today...


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats what they do...web web web.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 22, 2007)

:clap: beautiful setups/spiders thanks for sharing.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 22, 2007)

luna said:


> I think so too... you offered words of encouragment when I was considering my first pokie... that little one is growing like crazy!  I think it will even be getting a new home today...[/FONT][/COLOR]


yeah i remember telling u you would love them hehe
u got a regalis right?poecs are great!:]
your lividum setup looks awesome to btw.she looks like a happy spider in there


----------



## william (Jul 22, 2007)

what is the toob for in the lividums tank?its by the water dish.


----------



## luna (Jul 22, 2007)

*New Poecilotheria regalis home*

Hi guys... thanks for looking!

William, the tube is part of the whole false bottom idea to keep the peat moist.  The there is a layer of gravel under the peat.  I can pour water down the tube.  



This is my new Poecilotheria regalis tank that I made today.

The spider isn't really in the tank yet; thought I would take a picture before I transferred my pokie into it's new home. 







Through glass and plastic... transferring my little one into its new home.







Looking down through the top of the tank and into the pokie's baby jar.  I would have left in this jar for a few more molts but the peat was just about to get moldy... a white fuzz was just starting to form and I wanted the spider out of there.  Figured it was a good time to move the spider. 







Here are my new tank tags.  I have made them for all of the tanks at home and they are ready for the tanks at school too.  If you spend a lot of time here in the photo section you probably recognize the awesome artwork next to the name... Thank you Saddlepatch!  It is one of her beautiful pixel pictures. 






I hope you like them; I have my Brachys next...


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesoime pics I love you H.lividums set up,n it looks real good.


----------



## luna (Jul 23, 2007)

*My Brachypelma Ladies*

My three Brachypelmas ladies all came from AB member Socrates.  I just “adopted” them from her this spring.  They are gorgeous and I love them dearly.  I'm so glad she let them live with me!


Brachypelma boehmei  "Mexican Beauty" 

This girl just molted last week.






Most of my B. boehmei tank is visible here.  The grass is in the picture because I set the tank down outside and took the picture looking straight down into it.








Brachypelma smithi     "Mexican Redknee"

This is Mercedes... 















Brachypelma vagans    "Mexican Redrump"

She's playing shy... in her burrow... the green spot where you can see the grass.







This is where the B. vagans spend most of her time during the day... at the bottom of her intricate burrow. If you look real close, you may see her legs.







She only comes out at night...







...but quickly runs when I turn on the lights.







I have two more red knees at school but they can have their own post later!

Cheri


----------



## luna (Jul 23, 2007)

*Lasiodora parahybana   “Brazilian Salmon Bird Eater”*

Thanks Doesha...the H.liviidum is one of my favorites... I'm up all night and so is she!



Lasiodora parahybana   “Brazilian Salmon Bird Eater”

Priscillia is my _Lasiodora parahybana_.  I had a beautiful young lady in my class last year who had just moved here from Brazil.  When the _L. parahybana _came to our classroom, some of the students suggested we name it after her since they were both from the same country.  (I should probably go back and let the world know that my  _Brachypelma boehmei_ "Mexican Beauty" is named Brenda after my most lovely Mexican student! These girls!!!)  

Here she is molting on 7/8/07.







Priscilla's last molt on 7/8/07.  Her exuvium was nearly 7"; this is without stretching the legs.  They are dried in a natural curved position.







Freshly molted and in a new home!  I love that she now lays down web.  She didn't do that in the old home.













Her new home is a split-level... you can see her cave here.







Priscilla where you can see a lot of her home. I don't know why she looks so tiny here; she is more than 7".







The decorations in the corner; I make girly tanks.







The view from the end. I took the tank outside so grass and other things in the yard are also visible.







I'm glad she was a good girl..this was the first time I ever took the spiders outside for pictures.


----------



## luna (Jul 23, 2007)

*Automeris io ~ "IO moth" ~ female*

I named this thread "creatures" because I knew I would not be able to stick to just tarantulas once I got started posting my pictures. 



Automeris io ~ "IO moth" ~ female

Found in my backyard on 7/3/07.  This is a female; you can tell by her reddish colored forewings.  Males have yellow forewings. 







Underwings frequently have a surprise.







Eyespots  to frighten you.







Their caterpillars don't have to frighten you... they are scary...their spines mean business.  This is one that hurts when you touch them!  Wish I was better at saving pictures... raised them long ago but old computers crash with things you should have backed up elsewhere. 

Please forgive me for not keeping it to tarantulas... I will do my best to at least only post arthropods.


----------



## luna (Jul 28, 2007)

*Grammostola rosea   "Chilean Rose" ~ mature male*

This is my Grammostola rosea  "Chilean Rose".  He is a mature male that molted in June and is now building sperm webs.  

He jumped to the corner when I first took him ouitside.












Here is one of his sperm webs.






He rolled this one up into a ball.






Looking down into his tank.












He is still hoping to get lucky...

Cheri


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice and clean pics!

You make me want more T's and redecorate my tanks!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 29, 2007)

very nice lasiodora!makes me wish i never sold my adult female :[


----------



## luna (Jul 29, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Very nice and clean pics!
> 
> You make me want more T's and redecorate my tanks!


All I have are decorated tanks hidden in my closet... you have a beautifully decorated critter ROOM!  

As I'm looking for a friend for my lonley little rosie I've thought about you... do you still have a whole army of G. rosea?  If I'm not supposed to be buying more; I can breed more!!! How about that for a loop-hole... "but honey, they are so cute and innocent...  have to keep them".



syndicate said:


> very nice lasiodora!makes me wish i never sold my adult female :[


Priscillia is adorable.  I can't wait till she gets even bigger.  I do have another L. para showing up next week...shhh... maybe that one will be a baby boy and in a few years I can have 1000's of them.  I was feeding her in front of some guys the other day they said it was just like having a puppy in an aquarium she was so cute.


----------

